# DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change.



## jm05pv (Jan 24, 2006)

*Do at your own risk. I am not reliable for any damage.*
How to change Spark plugs and Coilpacks on a 1,8T motor.
Difficulty: EASY
Tools needed-
-Phillips head screw driver. 
-Flat head screw driver
-10mm Socket
-Sparkplug socket
-Ratchet
-Extension
-Allen key








Parts needed.
-OEM coilpacks. 
-NGK BKR6E spark plugs








Step 1. Remove engine cover. (found circlued in red)
-Turn the 4 screws a 1/4 turn then lift up








Step 2. Unscrew 10mm nut. (found circlued in red)
- After that tuck the box out of the way to the right.








Step 3. Unscrew the 3 Hex bolts (found circlued in red)
- Pull away metal pice and place off to the side.








Now your engine should look like this
- I have my DV hose off. For install on Hyperboost DV.








Step 4.& 5 With Flat head screw dirver. Place the flathead on the tab on the connector to the coilpack. And push backwards. Dissconnect all four.
















Step 6. Coil Pack Removal.
-With use of flat head pop out each coilpack. This can be done with hands also. My engine was a little hot so i used this.
Do this to all 4








Step 7. Spark plug removal.
-With use of the Ratchet, extension, and spark plug socket Take out each of the Spark plugs. There in there a little tight.
















DubAudi DVD ^^
After All the Spark plugs are out. Do all the steps backwards with the new products.
- Put New Spark Plugs in. Tighten them hard.
- Put New Coilpacks in and Push down on the hard.
- Clip in the coilpack plugs / Spark plug wires.
- Place metal piece on and insert the 3 screws.
- Place plastic box back on and secure with 10mm nut.
- Place engine coner on and 1/4 turn the 4 screws on.








And the car



















_Modified by jm05pv at 11:48 PM 12-5-2006_


----------



## jm05pv (Jan 24, 2006)

I was a lil bored and didnt see one in th eDIY section


----------



## Mr. Chris (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (jm05pv)*

Good Job


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (Mr. Chris)*

sweet. where did you get the spark plugs from. Im debating if i should go with the oem ones or get the ngk ones that are a degree cooler. Thanks


----------



## jay.scratch (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (BORA RSI)*

nice DIY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaIIIspeed (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (jay.scratch)*

ur plugs look a lil oil fould


----------



## RussellsGTI (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (jm05pv)*

nice. normally when i mod my car i always say ill take pics and make a DIY but i get to into it and for get a part or 2...but good work.


----------



## wtfmate3487 (Oct 14, 2006)

you need to call your local snap-on dealer. I bet you can shave 2 or 3 minutes off your spark plug change with a nicer ratchet


----------



## Tolageak (Mar 7, 2004)

DO NOT tighten spark plugs down hard folks
15-18 ft/lbs at the most


----------



## jm05pv (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (wtfmate3487)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wtfmate3487* »_you need to call your local snap-on dealer. I bet you can shave 2 or 3 minutes off your spark plug change with a nicer ratchet

Ehhh... Chraftsmen is good enough.


----------



## 2k3GTI18T (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: (Tolageak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tolageak* »_DO NOT tighten spark plugs down hard folks
15-18 ft/lbs at the most

Yes definitely. Its called a torque wrench, if you want to wrench on your dub get one. I have seen too many people over tighten spark plugs on aluminum heads only to have problems later on when they want to take them out.


----------



## 20vGetta (Oct 8, 2006)

Do you have a DIY on the Coil pack wires, I belive thats called the Harness.
-Slammed18bora


----------



## itsfreakinmarc (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (jm05pv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jm05pv* »_
Parts needed.
-OEM coilpacks. 
-NGK BKR6E spark plugs


Aren't the OEM plugs NGK PFR6Q?


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (itsfreakinmarc)*

Good DIY. I would recommend using an air gun or something to spray out the spark plug holes of debris before you install the new plugs.
Mike


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (BluGTI03)*

added


----------



## PoweredByMexican (May 20, 2006)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (rs4-380)*

Thanks for the instructions jm05pv!! I'm trying to get the rest of my 40k mile inspection done and I've never messed around with coil packs before. I didn't feel like breaking anything this weekend.


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (jm05pv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itsfreakinmarc* »_Aren't the OEM plugs NGK PFR6Q?

Correct.
The BKR6E's are the copper, and more cost effective replacement to the stock plug.
For chipped cars, a step colder with the BKR7E's are recommended:
- http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2495664
*jm05pv*, recommend two small things:
* dielectric grease on the plug top.
* insulate the ignition coil wiring harness; those things look like they are cracking:
- http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2619057
- Erik


----------



## PoweredByMexican (May 20, 2006)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (bluefox280)*

I just got a set of 4 NGK spark plugs PFR6Q part # for $9.99 a piece with free shipping on http://www.partsamerica.com. Same as Shuck's, Checker or Kragen Autoparts. So, if you need some replacement OEM spark plugs, check it out. ECSTuning wants $59.95 for 4 + shipping.


----------



## CHRISWEARSNOPANTS (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: (wtfmate3487)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wtfmate3487* »_you need to call your local snap-on dealer. I bet you can shave 2 or 3 minutes off your spark plug change with a nicer ratchet
 Your joking. I hope. Nice DIY just did this the other day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubnoob (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (CHRISWEARSNOPANTS)*

good to know that you're not reliable for any damage, so that i can hold you liable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CHRISWEARSNOPANTS (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: (dubnoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubnoob* »_good to know that you're not reliable for any damage, so that i can hold you liable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Damn thanks for showing me how anoying it is when poeple post stupid stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This DIY def comes in handy in our cars. What revision are we on now?


----------



## dubnoob (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (CHRISWEARSNOPANTS)*

i said that because he didn't provide torque specs. the last thing that we want to happen is for someone who has never done this before, to go out, and crank down on the plug until it strips the head.... he didn't provide torque specs as he should have..... that's one of the MOST IMPORTANT parts of this DIY, the rest of it is easy to figure out anyways....
i prefer 20 ft. lbs., but anywhere from 15-22MAX is safe..

cockblocker > you


_Modified by dubnoob at 11:40 PM 12-30-2006_


----------



## CHRISWEARSNOPANTS (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (jm05pv)*

DOnt you need a plug gap tool(only if the plugs require being gapped) Dont forget that. Stcky?


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (CHRISWEARSNOPANTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CHRISWEARSNOPANTS* »_DOnt you need a plug gap tool(only if the plugs require being gapped)

You should ALWAYS check gap even if they are pre-set.
0.032" for stock (no chip / flash), and 0.028" on step colder plugs (for chipped / flashed ECU's).

_Quote, originally posted by *CHRISWEARSNOPANTS* »_Stcky?


_Quote, originally posted by *rs4-380* »_added

MK4 FAQ's thread.
- Erik


----------



## turbo2205 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (bluefox280)*

i know this may seem like a stupid question, but which order do the plugs need to be taken out? i've searched the forums and none of them actually tell. and also, do the AWP motors really need a special tool for the packs or no? '03 gti 1.8t, AWP.


----------



## BlackRabbit0888 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (FaelinGL)*

You might want to blow out the debris before you take out the spark plugs. This keeps the crap from getting into the motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CHRISWEARSNOPANTS (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (turbo2205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo2205* »_i know this may seem like a stupid question, but which order do the plugs need to be taken out? i've searched the forums and none of them actually tell. and also, do the AWP motors really need a special tool for the packs or no? '03 gti 1.8t, AWP.
 I dont think it matters which order. As long as you connect them in the same order.


----------



## turbo2205 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (CHRISWEARSNOPANTS)*

thanks, i appreciate the input. i didn't think it'd matter much cuz not even bentley specifies which order they should be replaced, but i always see ppl starting the the middle left one, so it rose suspicion for me. do you know if the AWP really needs that specific tool to get the packs out?


----------



## treczech (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: (jm05pv)*

Where is the anti-seize and dilectric stuff? Never for get these two items or your next plug change could be very difficult.


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (treczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluefox280* »_
You should ALWAYS check gap even if they are pre-set.
0.032" for stock (no chip / flash), and 0.028" on step colder plugs (for chipped / flashed ECU's).
- Erik

True. If anything I think thats just as important as tightening the spark plugs to the right specs. If they aren't gapped correctly they aren't going to work correctly.

_Quote, originally posted by *treczech* »_Where is the anti-seize and dilectric stuff? Never for get these two items or your next plug change could be very difficult.










True, just a little dab! Not too much! Just enough to make sure they dont seize in there.


----------



## upsolutegti18t (Jan 10, 2007)

woh damn.. that car is hot.. nice job


----------



## jwcma (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (PoweredByMexican)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PoweredByMexican* »_I just got a set of 4 NGK spark plugs PFR6Q part # for $9.99 a piece with free shipping on http://www.partsamerica.com. 

Damn, thanks a bunch, what an awesome deal. I just ordered a set and I should be able to pick them up from my local Kragen store on the 25th. They were $19.99 each until they referenced their Partsamerica affiliation!!


----------



## matzoballs17 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (jwcma)*

Are you supposed to keep the washer/spacer that comes with the plugs on?? and does anyone know how much coilpacks run$$$???


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (matzoballs17)*

yes and about $35. make sure you have the right gap also.


----------



## aarononymous (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Tolageak)*

1.8T is 30nm or 22ft/lbs, no anti-sieze needed or called for.


----------



## Thorzdad (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (bluefox280)*

Anyone using the NGK BKR6EIX irridium plugs? They're a little cheaper than the 6Q platinum plugs.


----------



## KILLAHDANKS (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (jm05pv)*

easiest thing I ever did to a car, great diy. Torque wrench nothing, I did not need it just don't get crazy. Car idles excellent now.


----------



## mconfes (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (KILLAHDANKS)*

2003 jetta 1.8t. 
at 85K one of my coil packs went out. fixed and covered under warranty. shop put in cheap plug though without asking me. 
just turned 100K miles and just like clock work another coil goes out. Car was missing really bad. 
Checked the vortex site, looked up the coil and plug DIY and went to work. 
replaced the other 3 coilpacks with the new "R" coils and put the NGK laser plat plugs back in. increased the gap to .32, torqued them to 22ft.lbs.
Car runs better than it has in a long time. 
I'm just a novice when it comes to working on cars but this was a really easy job. Thanks to VW Vortex for taking some of the fear out of the job by posting pictures and DIY info. 
Thinking of doing the coolant temp sensor next because I've had the bucking bronco/turbo lag issues forever. This coil/plug change may have fixed that issue too. I'll let you know.


----------



## Boardinjew0 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (mconfes)*

qucik question a little off topic. i really like the ground effects kit you have on your car. where did you get it?


----------



## NY98M3 (Jan 25, 2005)

What do you gap the plugs to?


----------



## RvErD6 (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (NY98M3)*

0.032" for stock (no chip / flash), and 0.028" on step colder plugs (for chipped / flashed ECU's)


----------



## wolfsburg1.8Tchipped (Sep 1, 2007)

I got my plugs at wallmart fo rlike 4.99 for two. Platinum tipped and all. Do you guys think that was a smart think to do. Or should I rush to VW for new plugs. Ohhh, I am chipped too 91/93 ECStunning programs....


----------



## skatingzooyork (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: (wolfsburg1.8Tchipped)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburg1.8Tchipped* »_I got my plugs at wallmart fo rlike 4.99 for two. Platinum tipped and all. Do you guys think that was a smart think to do. Or should I rush to VW for new plugs. Ohhh, I am chipped too 91/93 ECStunning programs....

You really want NGK BKR7E's. They are 1 step colder which is what you want when you are chipped.


----------



## vkankem (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (jm05pv)*

Great DIY! The instructions were very easy to follow.


----------



## foshizzlemynizzle (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (jm05pv)*

so.... say you were doing this and the clips at the screwdriver head broke - the clip that holds the wiring harness to the coilpack







... implications? 











_Modified by foshizzlemynizzle at 2:38 PM 10-11-2007_


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (foshizzlemynizzle)*

hah.. thats what i was thinking.. who uses a screwdriver to pull the coilpacks? grab the clip, push the tab back and unplug. grab the coilpack and pull up. no prying necessary.


----------



## foshizzlemynizzle (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (the kevin)*

they are brittle now so i did break 2 of them... it just snapped off with very little pressure from my finger. but even with out the clip they are very snug so there may be no problem? anyone know for sure or am i destined to now change the wiring harness?


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (foshizzlemynizzle)*

NGK BKR6EIX irridium plugs are about $6.99. Why are the platinums cost more at some places and other the Iridums cost more than the Platinums?


----------



## jeremyabe32 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (MarkusWolf)*

great diy! nice job. now my friends can change their spark plugs themselves


----------



## Hoovw (Feb 20, 2006)

does the allen key come with the car?


----------



## freddd (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (FaelinGL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FaelinGL* »_Good DIY. I would recommend using an air gun or something to spray out the spark plug holes of debris before you install the new plugs.
Mike

Good idea but make sure you blast the air into the spark plug recesses while the old plugs are still installed. Otherwise, you'll probably just end up blowing all the debris into the combustion chamber and not out of the recess!


----------



## Nessal (Nov 24, 2002)

I don't get how the spark plug chamber would have debris in it if the coilpack seals out everything.


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: (Nessal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nessal* »_I don't get how the spark plug chamber would have debris in it if the coilpack seals out everything.

Good point...


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (Thorzdad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thorzdad* »_Anyone using the NGK BKR6EIX irridium plugs? They're a little cheaper than the 6Q platinum plugs.

I'm using NGK BKR*7*EIX. Been using them for 30000+ Miles and all is well.


----------



## drunkmike (Jul 13, 2004)

what about a awd that is not chipped/flashed but is running other minor mods with a electronic boost controller. Car is not abused or ran hard but its running on 11-12psi instead of the stock 5-6psi.. 
Should he be running stock plugs or the one range colder set?


----------



## brentmcdaniel07 (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (foshizzlemynizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foshizzlemynizzle* »_they are brittle now so i did break 2 of them... it just snapped off with very little pressure from my finger. but even with out the clip they are very snug so there may be no problem? anyone know for sure or am i destined to now change the wiring harness?

i somehow managed to break all four of mine when i was changing my plugs today. will i be ok since they still fit snug or should replace the harnesses?


----------



## drunkmike (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (brentmcdaniel07)*

bumpin for my plug question!


----------



## drunkmike (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (drunkmike)*

gonna try one more time.. bump!
can anybody answer my question?


----------



## drunkmike (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (drunkmike)*

gonna try one more time.. bump!
can anybody answer my question?


----------



## GTi 2718 (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (drunkmike)*

sorry dont really have an answer for ya but im goin to install my NGK BKR6EIX iridium tomorrow and i no that im supposed to gap at .028 and i have the gauge but im new to this stuff so how do i "gap" them?? thankss
-tyler


----------



## blkpain1.8t (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (GTi 2718)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi 2718* »_sorry dont really have an answer for ya but im goin to install my NGK BKR6EIX iridium tomorrow and i no that im supposed to gap at .028 and i have the gauge but im new to this stuff so how do i "gap" them?? thankss
-tyler

There's a gap tool for this...








Any parts store will have them for next to nothing.

_Modified by JLS6011 at 9:33 PM 11-2-2007_


_Modified by JLS6011 at 9:34 PM 11-2-2007_


----------



## MKULTRA (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (jm05pv)*

This was a big help, thanks. Saved me about $90 in labor costs. I used the Iridium plugs and have noticed a bit more power and the car is definitely running smoother. FYI, the parts dept. at the dealer charged $37 each for the coil packs and the plugs were $6.99 each from Pep Boys.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (MKULTRA)*

Any tips on changing that *coil pack harness*... my wires are cracked to **** from the heat, I wonder if I should replace the harness all the way down or splice it in ???


----------



## CesarinGTI (Mar 27, 2007)

dont take the plugs out when ur al.head is hot.. 
i can damage the thread:S


----------



## CesarinGTI (Mar 27, 2007)

You can damage the head... Sorry


----------



## blkpain1.8t (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (jm05pv)*

My only question is - is it necessary to change the coil packs everytime you change the plugs? If not, how often should the coil packs be changed?
-the noob


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (JLS6011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLS6011* »_My only question is - is it necessary to change the coil packs everytime you change the plugs? If not, how often should the coil packs be changed?
-the noob









You dont have to change the packs every time you change the plugs


----------



## pssssht (Sep 14, 2007)

aww man, you are a couple weeks to late...dealers blow, i had them do this for me at t price of $596. I could have done it myself for half the cost if not less. They did have to reset the ecu cuz the check engine light was on, did you have to do that too? if so how?


----------



## MKULTRA (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (pssssht)*

The reason I had to change the packs was because one of them went bad and my engine started running really rough and misfiring like crazy. My CEL flashed, but never stayed on so it did not need to be reset. I'm sure if I get the computer read, it will have a ton of faults.
Anyway, there is a shop that I know of here in metro Atlanta that will reset your computer for $45. I'm sure you can find a shop in the Phoenix area that can do this. They might even do it for free.


----------



## blkpain1.8t (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (skydive_007)*

Good to know. When should they be changed?


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (JLS6011)*

Just replced the harness all the way through (no splicing) still misfiring and getting these codes:
Sunday,18,November,2007,18:13:48:29627
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 032 DL
Component and/or Version: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0003
Software Coding: 07500
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
12 Faults Found:
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-00 - -
16685 - Cylinder 1: Misfire Detected 
P0301 - 35-00 - -
16686 - Cylinder 2: Misfire Detected 
P0302 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17608 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Mechanical Malfunction 
P1200 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17705 - Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (check D.V.!) 
P1297 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16804 - Catalyst System; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold 
P0420 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16687 - Cylinder 3: Misfire Detected 
P0303 - 35-00 - -
16891 - Idle Control System RPM: Higher than Expected. 
P0507 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17536 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1 (Mult): System too Lean 
P1128 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16688 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected 
P0304 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage too Low 
P1602 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17766 - Cylinder 2 Ignition Circuit: Open Circuit 
P1358 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000
*ANY IDEAS AS FAR AS WHAT I SHOULD DO NEXT ???*


----------



## hawaii50 (Nov 27, 2007)

Great post. Thanks for that. Regarding codes, sounds like computer to me, but hard to say.


----------



## reddemonsa (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for the DIY. But where does the allen key come in?


----------



## UF DUB (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (reddemonsa)*

the clips on the coil pack plugins are prone to breaking; no big deal, they are fine.
the allen key is used to move a canistor on the driver side of the valve cover when changing the coils; youll know what i mean when u see it. also, if u use the AWW style coil packs that bolt down, youll need the allen key. its self explanatory when u see it.
also, once you change the coil packs, unplug your battery in your car for about 10 minutes. this will reset some codes.


----------



## alanisrox69 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (UF DUB)*

Could someone tell me which coilpack is coilpack 2 counting from the left? 
I have a Random Cylinder Misfire on 2 and my car is stuttering BAD. 
Going to the dealer now to get a coil pack, but need to know which one is #2.
Thanks!


----------



## vdubN228 (Aug 14, 2006)

anti seize?


----------



## dewhitcomb18T (Mar 4, 2005)

great write up - It made my unsure hands sure, and my car run more smoothly


----------



## Robs20thAE (Oct 22, 2003)

44k and change on the odometer and i *think* im the next victim. 
Accelerating onto the highway, not wide open, but goin. All of a sudden car felt like it had no power and the CEL started flashing. 
Made it home. Read some posts. With the car idling, i started pulling the plugs to the coil packs to see which one didnt change the already crap idle of the car. Was the 2nd one from the left.
Now the day after (today) I wanted to make sure it was the coil pack and not wiring etc. so I was going to switch the one I believed to be bad to another cylinder.
I had pulled the battery last night to clear any codes. I started it up this morning and it seemed to run fine for a second and then started sounding like a subaru/airplane again.
BUT now when i pull the plug on the coil pack i thought was bad, it is making a difference in the idle.
Could it be something else or could it be just becasue the car was cold, etc? 
Anybody have any clues?
Im about to goto the dealer to pick up 1 coil pack for the car (instead of 4 incase it isnt the problem)
if anyone has any clues, let me know =\


----------



## Robs20thAE (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (Robs20thAE)*

nm. back from the stealer, switched the 1 coil i suspected, and shes good as new. now back to go get the other 3


----------



## ruetzal (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (cincyTT)*

yeh I was going to mention too anti sieze very important


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

Switching from stock plugs to BKR7E with .028 gap made a huge difference on my car, especially under partial throttle boost! I should have changed them the same day I got chipped, instead of waiting so long.


----------



## Robs20thAE (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (Rav_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rav_VW* »_Switching from stock plugs to BKR7E with .028 gap made a huge difference on my car, especially under partial throttle boost! I should have changed them the same day I got chipped, instead of waiting so long.

What type of a difference?


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: (Robs20thAE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robs20thAE* »_
What type of a difference?

Under partial throttle when getting into boost, especially at lower RPMs, it used to feel rough, and I thought it was surging, but the boost didn't really show that. After that initial stutter it would smooth out, but it was annoying to have to roll on the throttle/boost and work it to get it smooth. Strangely it was fine if I just went straight to WOT. I think what was really happening was the spark was being smothered a bit by the surge in boost, due to the gap being too large. The fact that it was one range colder may also be helping. I'm not an expert so I may be wrong with this though, maybe someone else can chime in on my situation. Bottom line is the car is running noticeably better and smoother at all throttle positions and RPMs.


----------



## Rumit (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (Rav_VW)*

Thanks for the DIY! This came in handy this morning. I have about 50k miles on my Jetta when I got all the symptoms of a bad coil. I was able to diagnose which one it was without a Vag Com thanks to someones suggestion.


----------



## czmiller (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (jm05pv)*

hey, what is the hose that shows in these pics? the one on the top and turning towards the back? mine has a hole.


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (jm05pv)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## amitesh (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (jettaIIIspeed)*

After I bought my 2001 Jetta 1.8 T at 70K this is the first time I have changed the spark plug on my car. I have no idea when was the last time the spark plug was changed, if ever, on this car. Here are the pictures of the spark plug which came out of the car. Looks like some carbon deposits to me. What do you think could be cause for it.
















I changed OEM sparkplugs NGK PFR6Q to NGK BKR6E. I have decided to do it every 10000 to 12000 miles from now on as BKR6E spark plugs have copper electrodes and only cost $2 a piece compared to PFR6Q at $9.99 a piece at local O'reilly auto parts store. I was told by NGK technical guy not to use BKR6E-IX (Iridium electrode) as it would cause the spark plug to overheat. 

_Modified by amitesh at 12:17 PM 1-11-2009_


_Modified by amitesh at 12:21 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## turbos23 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (jm05pv)*








thanks a lot for this great details


----------



## switch051 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: (Robs20thAE)*

I changed my spark plugs for my 2001 1.8t. put it back together and it ran fine. appeared the random stuttering i previously had was gone. drove it for about 15 miles then it started constantly stuttering worse then before. i put the coil packs back in a random order not even thinking about and and i don't know if that matters. i took it to an autozone the have the computer check it out and is says there is a misfire in the first and fourth cylinder. any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## celie24 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (jm05pv)*

Thanks for your posts and pictures. Had my laptop on top of my car and followed your directions. Simple job and hadn't worked on my cars since I was a teenager. The first coil pack/plug cost me $340.00 at a Pittsburgh dealer...The second cost me $60 at my local vw dealer so I decided to do the other two myself....


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (jm05pv)*

Another great DIY. Thanks man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
AND BTW,
Can anyone let me know if I should re-gap my plugs since I've had mods since the stock gapping was used when the dealer installed the plugs about 10k ago ??
I now have APR 91,93,100 & 2.5 TB. Should I re-gap? 










_Modified by gli87jetta at 8:55 PM 7-29-2009_


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

god this post is back from the dead . . .
FYI, you're not supposed to use antiseize on the ngk bkr7e plugs, they are treated and coated and do not require anything. you just stick em in dry.


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gli87jetta* »_Can anyone let me know if I should re-gap my plugs since I've had mods since the stock gapping was used when the dealer installed the plugs about 10k ago ??
I now have APR 91,93,100 & 2.5 TB. Should I re-gap? 









Yes, regap to 0.028" or your sparkplugs will start misfiring, causing your coilpacks to malfunction at the same time


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bootymac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bootymac* »_
Yes, regap to 0.028" or your sparkplugs will start misfiring, causing your coilpacks to malfunction at the same time

Hasn't been an issue thus far and I've been driving like this for a while. I will check/regap soon though.


----------



## Zookie (Jan 5, 2004)

i think one of my Coil Pack just failed (Limp Mode, Vibration, ETC)... Im goign to have my buddy come over and hook up the VAGCOM to find out which one it is...
But how do you tell which one is Cylinder 1


----------



## Haagendaz (May 12, 2009)

thx op, this helped me soo much after i chipped my car, and when a coilpack went out haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zookie* »_i think one of my Coil Pack just failed (Limp Mode, Vibration, ETC)... Im goign to have my buddy come over and hook up the VAGCOM to find out which one it is...
But how do you tell which one is Cylinder 1










quite easy.
Closest to the timing belt is always cyl 1
Also, to tell which is blown, just pull them out one by one. If the engine doesn't start to stumble with the coil pulled and runs the same way, that's the one.


----------



## Zookie (Jan 5, 2004)

is Oil between the Spark Plug and Coil Pack normal? only in Cylinder 1... Improper torqued Spark Plug?


_Modified by Zookie at 8:13 PM 8-8-2009_


----------



## uglybaby (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: (Zookie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zookie* »_is Oil between the Spark Plug and Coil Pack normal? only in Cylinder 1... Improper torqued Spark Plug?

_Modified by Zookie at 8:13 PM 8-8-2009_

Not normal. Get that checked.


----------



## mmmcoffee (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (uglybaby)*

Pulled all 4 plugs, all four fouled out and 2 of the chambers I found oil... not a genius where this is concerned, so what could cause this and to clean out, use a rag??


----------



## uglybaby (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: (mmmcoffee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmmcoffee* »_Pulled all 4 plugs, all four fouled out and 2 of the chambers I found oil... not a genius where this is concerned, so what could cause this and to clean out, use a rag??

Not sure, but maybe a weeping gasket? Try posting up in the appropriate engine forum. You'll likely get better/faster info there.


----------



## mmmcoffee (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (uglybaby)*

Wife's car -> 2003 VW Passat *1.8T* 
And yes, thought the same about the gasket, was just wondering... That's gonna suck...


----------



## deldracm (Aug 26, 2009)

I am the furthest thing from a car guy and I just finished replacing my spark plugs and coils from your DIY. The car is now running on all 4 instead of 3 cylinders and actually goes... Thanks for your help!


----------



## deldracm (Aug 26, 2009)

Also, I read that I could clear the code by unplugging my battery for 10 minutes. Will this require me to input the radio code on the stock monsoon radio? I bought the car used and they guy I bought it from did not have the radio code. I don't want to go through the hassle of trying to get the radio code if I don't have to. Thanks


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

Great DIY. I wish I would have read all the posts following, then I would have saw the post about the broken clips. I broke my first one, ugh.
Anyway, took me less than 10 minutes and bought all 4 for $ 126.94 from ECS Tuning. I bought the special tool since it was only $ 9.95.
I am amazed how much some of the previous posters said that the dealer charged for this...


----------



## uglybaby (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: (mmmcoffee)*

new it was a problem with the 30 valves, but didn't know about the 1.8ts too.


----------



## ManOfRadio (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (jm05pv)*

I have to thank you for posting this - I just did it today and thanks to your pictures, I did it. Pretty quickly, too. I followed some help on ehow, but this site really gave me the tips & pics to help me do it.
Thanks!
I took some pics & posted them at the ehow discussion: http://www.ehow.com/how-did_90....html
Thanks again!


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: DIY: 1.8T Coilpack and Spark Plug Change. (ManOfRadio)*

For those of you that want to do this and are worried about torque specs - if you don't have a torque wrench, remember the one hand rule. Tighten the plugs down by hand, hen pop the ratchet on and place your hand as close to the sprocket (head) of the ratchet as possible. Then tighten it as much as you can without straining your hand. When you do this, your hand will start to hurt or strain before you break 20ft-lbs...guaranteed.


----------



## VTChemist (Jun 10, 2008)

I recently got chipped and from what i've read i need to be gapped to 0.028. I'm gonna do this as soon as i get my clutch replaced but which spark plugs should i get?


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*

faq:
OE Plugs: NGK PFR6Q - .032" gap
For Stock Cars - .032" gap:
# NGK BKR6E/6962
# Autolite 3923
# Denso Iridium IK20
For Chiped Cars - .028" gap:
# NGK BKR7E/4644 (formerly 6097)
# Autolite 3922
# Denso Iridium IK22


----------



## floydfly (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (-Khaos-)*

Revo told me to use stock plugs for a stage 1 tune.


----------



## nhanxsolo (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (floydfly)*

http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=1808
This is an awesome deal, $12.50 for 4 bkr7es..
It is gapped at .034" though, how do I change the gap to .028"? is it as easy as just twisting the piece?


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

geezes, not one thing here about gapping the spark plugs. u call that DIY?
well here is how to gap.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=4633180


----------



## nhanxsolo (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tjettta01* »_geezes, not one thing here about gapping the spark plugs. u call that DIY?
well here is how to gap.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=4633180

thanks man.


----------



## sys3175 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (UF DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UF DUB* »_the clips on the coil pack plugins are prone to breaking; no big deal, they are fine.
the allen key is used to move a canistor on the driver side of the valve cover when changing the coils; youll know what i mean when u see it. also, if u use the AWW style coil packs that bolt down, youll need the allen key. its self explanatory when u see it.
also, once you change the coil packs, unplug your battery in your car for about 10 minutes. this will reset some codes.

That would be the AWD style coil packs, AWW uses the same as AWP


----------



## sys3175 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (Robs20thAE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robs20thAE* »_nm. back from the stealer, switched the 1 coil i suspected, and shes good as new. now back to go get the other 3









I never change anything other then all 4 at once. Keep them the same..







and I always keep the working ones in case I need to swap it out later.. this hasn't been a problem in the last 100,000 miles..


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (sys3175)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sys3175* »_
I never change anything other then all 4 at once. Keep them the same..







and I always keep the working ones in case I need to swap it out later.. this hasn't been a problem in the last 100,000 miles.. 

Change all the spark plugs, yes. But you don't need to change all the coils unless you're switching out the old versions for the latest under VW's coil campaign.


----------



## sys3175 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (BassNotes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BassNotes* »_
Change all the spark plugs, yes. But you don't need to change all the coils unless you're switching out the old versions for the latest under VW's coil campaign.

Due to the design of an ignition coil, which is really just a glorified capacitor, they wear down over time. If I need one I just replace them all (especially since my car is still covered under the recall and VW pays for them). I haven't done any testing to see what the difference between a new coil and one with 40k miles on it is, but for my piece of mind I just change them all. Almost all capacitive devices will break down over time, it is just a matter of how quickly. 
That being said, the latest ones on my car are at 80k and I have no plans on changing them anytime soon.


_Modified by sys3175 at 11:18 PM 3-5-2010_


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (sys3175)*

An ignition coil is _not_ a capacitor, glorified or not. The word "coil" should be a major clue to that. It's actually a type of transformer.


----------



## rckymtnheather (Feb 25, 2010)

You sir....just saved my life. LOL... Thanks for the write up!!


----------



## Late Apex (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: (aarononymous)*

nice


----------



## volcom23 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: (metagear89)*

What coil brands do you guys suggest?


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (volcom23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volcom23* »_What coil brands do you guys suggest?

Go Hitachi bolt-downs (E style) and never look back.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (McBee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McBee* »_
Go Hitachi bolt-downs (E style) and never look back.

Good choice.
I don't know how good the latest VW push-down coils are. They're supposed to be much more reliable than the previous ones. I got my Hitachis just before VW did their latest rev and the subsequent coil campaign.


----------



## volcom23 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: (McBee)*

Thanks!


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nhanxsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nhanxsolo* »_http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=1808
This is an awesome deal, $12.50 for 4 bkr7es..
It is gapped at .034" though, how do I change the gap to .028"? is it as easy as just twisting the piece?

$1.69 each at your local Advance Auto Parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dococ (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (BassNotes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BassNotes* »_
I don't know how good the latest VW push-down coils are. They're supposed to be much more reliable than the previous ones. 

I still have the original OEM pushon types (05 AWP) still in the car with 70K miles - no issues at all.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (dococ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dococ* »_
I still have the original OEM pushon types (05 AWP) still in the car with 70K miles - no issues at all.

You're lucky! I had three coil failures in about a year and a half (and of course, always at really inopportune times). That's when I decided to quit the push-ons and get the bolt-down Hitachis.


----------



## volcom23 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you for the DIY coil instructions. Saved me from the going to the bloodsucking dealer.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dub_1.8t (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm replacing my plugs on my 1.8T this weekend and the only NGK available at Autozone or Napa was a part number 6458. Is this not the right plugs?


----------



## Mr_Prada (May 13, 2008)

*I just got a set of 4 NGK spark plugs PFR6Q part # for $9.99 a piece with free shipping on http://www.partsamerica.com. Same as Shuck's, Checker or Kr*

I just bought 4 sparks plugs Denso (IK22) chipped for my gli 1.8t from Urotuning.com for $48.99 plus shipping and, the also have the Spark Plugs NGK Copper BKR7E (6097), chipped 1.8T for $11.99 + shipping. I also have this other website that sells sparks plugs for vw really cheap..http://www.dbcperformance.com


----------



## tufo (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanx! 
This is awsome it was so easy to replace them!


----------



## c.bowen (Nov 27, 2010)

:thumbup:


BlackRabbit0888 said:


> You might want to blow out the debris before you take out the spark plugs. This keeps the crap from getting into the motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtribe (Mar 26, 2007)

Great write up :thumbup: I am very hesitant to work on my car but this made it very simple and made me realize how easy it is to do :beer:


----------



## tracer (May 12, 2008)

Pifiu said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *bluefox280* »_
> You should ALWAYS check gap even if they are pre-set.
> 0.032" for stock (no chip / flash), and 0.028" on step colder plugs (for chipped / flashed ECU's).
> - Erik
> ...


How do you adjust the gap on the spark plug itself?


----------



## jdjtampa (Aug 2, 2010)

*Oil in the coil area*

I'm wondering if anyone can advise if this seems odd - it does to me. When I pulled the ignition coils (without removing the sparkplugs yet) from my son's '03 1.8T Jetta, I found a good bit of oil in and around the coils (a few drops worth). He's experiencing what sounds/feels like (and have experienced before) one of his ignition coils going bad. (decent power, but bogs down w/throttle, notably in 2nd). I'm assuming that an electrical connection should be clean and dry, and free of crankcase oil, but suspect he could also have a sparkplug fouling problem. I found oil in all four coils btw, and cleaned them without replacing the coils (yet). I also think he overfills the engine oil too - dipstick shows a little over the full line. 

UPDATE: Replaced the valve cover gasket - no more oil and no issue with the coils/plugs once cleaned. Check engine light is off and runs like a champ. There is an inner gasket that seals the holes where the the ignition coils go through the cover as well as the main valve cover gasket - replaced both.


----------



## Balomo41 (Apr 2, 2009)

bluefox280 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *CHRISWEARSNOPANTS* »_DOnt you need a plug gap tool(only if the plugs require being gapped)
> 
> You should ALWAYS check gap even if they are pre-set.
> 0.032" for stock (no chip / flash), and 0.028" on step colder plugs (for chipped / flashed ECU's).
> ...


 I always hear Gap on plugs, what gaps are they and how do you gap? I have a chipped ECU and always do my plugs and maybe I am missing something important. 
How do I gap?


----------



## tracer (May 12, 2008)

mconfes said:


> 2003 jetta 1.8t.
> at 85K one of my coil packs went out. fixed and covered under warranty. shop put in cheap plug though without asking me.
> just turned 100K miles and just like clock work another coil goes out. Car was missing really bad.
> Checked the vortex site, looked up the coil and plug DIY and went to work.
> ...


 I hope you meant inch pounds and not ft pounds


----------



## Balomo41 (Apr 2, 2009)

RvErD6 said:


> 0.032" for stock (no chip / flash), and 0.028" on step colder plugs (for chipped / flashed ECU's)


 could this gapping be a problem my car no starting? 
I checked the gap and my filer gage reads .041" Chipped with all APR Programs, but now running stock due to high Gas prices


----------



## trh281 (May 25, 2011)

*was replacing the valve cover gasket hard?*

My wife's 1.8T wagon has same issue was replacing the valve cover gasket hard?


----------



## VWcommuter55 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Thanks!*

I recently experienced the god awful "CHECK ENGINE" turning on. My wife was driving the car and it began to flash. 

We immediately parked it and I ran the scanner to get the code. 

I got* P0303* Cylinder 3 Misfire Detected. I assume, it started flashing to prevent any further damage to the car. 

I started googling the problems and recall with the VW coil pack and came across this thread. 

A big *thank you* to the OP for taking the time to post the pictures. Unfortunately, VW would not honor the coil packs for my vehicle due to having them replaced at 90k. So they were considered aftermarket. 

The local dealership wanted 300 for new coils and plugs. I went to my local part store and spent 128.00. 

Thanks for saving me nearly 170 dollars in labor and hours waiting at the dealership. 

It took me 20 minutes. 

Good luck to everyone out there working on their vehicles.


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

Just re read this thread again to get the specs on oe plug # and torque specs. Funny how all these people had problems with ignition coils misfires and all. It took vw years to finally come to reason that there were problems with the coils and they finally made the ignition coil a recall. I had paid vw $400 for all new coils and labor 3years ago because i broke down and new nothimg about my 1.8t gti. So i got a letter in the mail from vw america telling me there was a recall on the coils and they reimbursed me the $400 that i paid the dealer 3years ago. Thanks vw for lettimg me know there was a recall and payimg me back. I bought a catback awe tuning exhaust with the check from vw. The awe tuned catbacks by far sound the best. Deep clean power with no drone or wisp. When i let off the gas it sounds so clean deep and smooth.


----------



## AdiaDR (Mar 6, 2012)

*Great Directions!*

I will be replacing the spark plugs and coil packs on my 2004 Jetta 1.8T this weekend and your DIY description gives me confidence I can do it! Thanks and I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## MAJT (Aug 20, 2006)

I will be replacing my coils packs (coil on plugs) tomorrow on my 1.8t AWP. 
I won't be replacing my spark plugs because they are quite new. so I basically follow all of these steps up to pulling off the coil packs and I simply press on the new ones without removing the spark plugs, correct? :beer:


----------



## actng 1.8T (Sep 9, 2008)

MAJT said:


> I will be replacing my coils packs (coil on plugs) tomorrow on my 1.8t AWP.
> I won't be replacing my spark plugs because they are quite new. so I basically follow all of these steps up to pulling off the coil packs and I simply press on the new ones without removing the spark plugs, correct? :beer:


 i plan on keeping my 2 month old spark plugs too. did it go well for u?


----------



## Symphony (Oct 16, 2011)

2 quick questions,

1.) How often should I change the coilpacks? I know they are quite problematic with 1.8T's.
2.) I'd like to upgrade my coilpack for the MK5 2.0T, is the procedure the same?

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## MACdubb (Jul 29, 2011)

Changed spark plugs today and pulls really nice now as opposed to before...however i noticed my rpms are lower then before i put them in
It used to be at about 1100 or 1200 when i start it at idle but after install its at about 7-800 at idle
That normal?


----------



## CandyB5 (Sep 1, 2011)

MACdubb said:


> Changed spark plugs today and pulls really nice now as opposed to before...however i noticed my rpms are lower then before i put them in
> It used to be at about 1100 or 1200 when i start it at idle but after install its at about 7-800 at idle
> That normal?


Yessir. And better MPG's
Your engine isn't having to work as hard now. 
But if it runs any rougher than before, I would check your Gap.


----------



## actng 1.8T (Sep 9, 2008)

I ended up getting this replaced for free at the dealer under recall / service bulletin.


----------



## vwvanaudi (Jan 21, 2000)

*Coilpack Replacement*

Thanks for a great post! My wifes 2000 1.8T New Beetle suddenly had low power, very rough idle and check engine light flashing. I searched coil packs, found this post, purchased one new coil pack (along with 4 new spark plugs) and started the process of elimination....murphy was along so it was the last one I tried, but had success in large part due to this thread. Not difficult at all, but the first time for a process does create some anxious moments and not wanting to break or tear apart something that is not related, well this got me off to a good start. I know I should replace them all and I will at some point, but needed to get it back on the road as inexpensively as possible in the shortest amount of time at this time. Also, the 2000 1.8T does not have a recall for these....I checked the dealer first. Thanks again.


----------



## rollaroundinagaony (Apr 8, 2011)

*Spark plugs*

Nice job! I just did this myself tonight. Nice looking, clean engine.


----------



## rollaroundinagaony (Apr 8, 2011)

*Spark plugs*

Nice job! I just did this myself tonight. Nice looking, clean engine. :thumbup:


----------



## sekngen (Aug 16, 2012)

I just replaced my plugs about a month ago with the BKR6ES and so far it has been the best little tune-up I've done on the car since I got the car last July. 

I gapped them to .30 with a little bit of anti-seize. The car immediately felt more responsive and my butt dyno tells me I had a nice little power increase too . Better yet, I've gone from 24-25mpg (mixed city/highway) to 29-30mpg.


----------



## mk3_cabby (Jul 8, 2013)

Smooth walk-through:thumbup:


----------



## vroomstick (Feb 19, 2013)

Every little one of those clips on the coil packs that I pried back with the flat head snapped off.. is this going to be a problem? Please don't tell me I have to spend a couple hundred on new coil packs because a plastic part snapped..


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

vroomstick said:


> Every little one of those clips on the coil packs that I pried back with the flat head snapped off.. is this going to be a problem? Please don't tell me I have to spend a couple hundred on new coil packs because a plastic part snapped..


You may have intermittent problems. The connections make positive contact because the clips hold the connectors firmly onto the coils regardless of vibration, heat, cold, etc.

There is a coilpack repair harness you can buy that is only a mild pain to install. There are also overlay harnesses that are much easier to install and you splice in just to the right of the head. There are also individual connectors you can splice in for each coil. Check the FAQ for details on these parts.

For the future, here's the trick to not break the electrical tabs.
1) Push connector onto plug firmly. This is the magic right here. Most of our connectors have a silicone seal inside that acts like a spring. This puts force on the retaining tab which makes pulling the tab back without breaking it almost impossible.
2) Gently push back on tab with your fingertip.
3) Pull connector off plug.
Done.


----------



## vroomstick (Feb 19, 2013)

So I have to rewire my ignition and risk electrocution? Because it looks like the clips are on the actual female connectors inside the wiring and not the coil packs themselves. :banghead:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

vroomstick said:


> So I have to rewire my ignition and risk electrocution? Because it looks like the clips are on the actual female connectors inside the wiring and not the coil packs themselves. :banghead:


Its a 12v system, lol

...electrocution


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroomstick (Feb 19, 2013)

Wouldn't electrical tape work?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

vroomstick said:


> Wouldn't electrical tape work?


Work for what? What are you trying to accomplish?

Also, The top of the valve cover gets pretty hot back there. Electrical tape will turn to mush if you plan on using it around your coil packs.


----------



## vroomstick (Feb 19, 2013)

Something to hold the coil packs to the harness.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

some clever use of zip ties would work well


----------



## ctznalien (Mar 23, 2015)

This post probably saved me thousands of future dollars. Thanks!

Noob question: What kind/make of coil pack would you all recommend? I have a stock 2000 1.8t Jetta that's misfiring, and all I care about is getting her going again (already checked the plugs). I'm confused by all the coil drama. I'm looking at Bosch 00109 or Delphi GN10294. Or whatever. Something easy to get and reliable. (I think I have Hitachis in there right now)


----------



## taraottolini (Mar 20, 2016)

*1.8 Found sludge on my spark plugs when removing them*

My husband is changing the spark plugs on our VW Beetle 1.8. While doing so he noticed a fair amount of gritty sludge on the old spark plugs. What does this mean?


----------



## taraottolini (Mar 20, 2016)

*1.8T Found sludge on old spark plugs when changing*

My husband and I recently purchased a 2003 VW Beetle 1.8T and we love it. However, while my husband was changing the spark plugs out he noticed a fair amount of gritty sludge all over the old spark plugs. We are unsure if this is a bad thing and would like to know what our next steps should be.


----------



## likethesoup2 (Apr 18, 2011)

Was it oil? Did you take a picture of it?

If it's oil it just means he needs to change out the valve cover gasket. It's completely normal to need replacing about now.

There's probably a diy out there on how to do it, but it's pretty easy.

(& ideally you'd want to do that PRIOR to putting in the new plugs, as if it's the case that the gasket needs replacing, the new plugs are probably
already fouled. They might be salvageable, but just make sure you look them over good (Just for the record, a lot of people believe that as soon as oil
touches a spark plug, it's no longer good)).


----------

